# Ever try Wireless Display Adapter? Any comments?



## mandyw (Apr 21, 2009)

hi,

i'm setting up my SOHO office, want to hook up my PC with the ceiling projector, have a hard time to do the wiring. i did research online and found this: 

http://www.macroink.com/wisair-wireless-display-adapter-set.html

has anybody tried this? how well it works? i'm looking the iogear wireless kit as well, also Linksys, don't know which is better, any info are welcome...

Thanks!

M W


----------

